
How To Check If Your Server Is Infected With The Linux/Rst-B Backdoor - jmorin007
http://www.howtoforge.com/sophos-linux-rst-b-backdoor-detection-tool-debian-etch
======
anewaccountname
How to get infected with something: install an untrusted "detection" tarball,
without so much as an MD5 checksum from someone credible.

~~~
gduffy
Use the source, Luke. That's better than an MD5 any day of the week. Didn't
you know MD5 is broken anyway?

[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2005/03/more_hash_func...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2005/03/more_hash_funct.html)

:)

